# African Dwarf murdering!



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

My african dwarf frog has gone waaay to far... He's killed two snails so far. Anyone know why? Also,will he attack bamboo/ghost shrimp?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Why? he's a carnivore of course. He got an escargot craving. Nothing on the menu is a vegetable.

From wikipedia


> African dwarf frogs do not have teeth, so they swallow their food whole. Common foods include blood worms, brine shrimp, water fleas (daphnia), shrimp, and various brands of commercial frog food. These frogs will also eat mosquito larvae, black worms, guppy fry, glassworms, tadpole bites, reptomin, gammarus, dried krill, baby shrimp, frozen beefheart, small fish, and small earthworms. On rare occasions these frogs will eat water snails and brittle shells. African dwarf frogs are bottom-feeders and are rarely seen eating at the surface of the water.


No tongue, no teeth, sounds safe right? The mouth size rule applies. Its probably easier to suck up a soft animal like a snail.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Thanks. Would he kill any bamboo or ghost shrimp?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

He will eat them if he can catch them and get them in his mouth. I expect he will certainly try. I can not say whether those specific shrimp have adequate defenses to stop him. But I wouldn't bet money of the shrimp (or put shrimp I wanted alive in with a frog). Esp. since shrimp are on the list of what to feed them. Since both are bottom feeders, I'd bet they eat some kind of shrimp in the wild.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

My cherries did fine, but it was a breeding tank. A few probably got eaten, but it was 60+ vs 1 so I wasn't too bothered. I have a amusing video of that frog bothering the shrimp. Shrimp are ninjas it takes luck for a frog to catch one.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

you could always try it out. Anywhere i have seen ghost shrimp for sale they only cost max 25 cents each. you can buy a butt load of them and still only spend 5 bucks or just buy 4 and see what happens what could it hurt.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I was thinking of only 2 or so. Anways, i'm cat sitting, so I'll have some money soon.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Ive heard mixed stories regarding frogs and shrimp, some stated they got allong fine, others stated the frogs attacked the shrimp, and others yet stated the reverse. Your best bet in my eyes would be to play it safe and go with one or the other. Unless you dont mind possibly sacrificing a few shrimps to the frog gods that is .


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

LOL, I'd rather sacrifice 50 cents than my frog.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Homer said:


> you could always try it out. Anywhere i have seen ghost shrimp for sale they only cost max 25 cents each. you can buy a butt load of them and still only spend 5 bucks or just buy 4 and see what happens what could it hurt.


i did that already knowing what the outcome would be but man i was shocked at what fish actually went after the shrimp. even my cory cats were chasing them down.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I need to see someones video of shrimp being attacked. It may sound horrible, but I want to see it. Now.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> i did that already knowing what the outcome would be but man i was shocked at what fish actually went after the shrimp. even my cory cats were chasing them down.


i had like 4 in my tank i think i only have 3 now my biggest one i took out cause he died and turned a whiteish pink but none of my community fish bother them even my red tailed shark and i have corys too


----------



## fishman50293 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had an African dwarf that ate 7 fish and another dwarf in the same night. Probably an extreme but they do eat other living things.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy crap. I had no idea dwarf frogs would do that. I have 2 in my 20 gallon tank community. I've never seen them attack any thing. I've seen them nip at my middle aged baby platys, but they never caught them. They don't bother my snail unless hes eating. They try to get his food. That is just crazy!


----------

